

Javascript and DOM Load Time Tester with jQuery - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/08/javascript-jquery-and-dom-load-time-tester/

======
kgrin
Can someone explain why this is better than a real profiler, or something like
YSlow?

I'm not criticizing - just trying to figure out what I'm missing.

~~~
enomar
If you're using an analytics package that let's you send custom events, you
could use something like this to find out how your page performs in the wild.
With things like YSlow, you're only getting data for your location and your
browser.

